# Mutants & Masterminds



## Aust Meliamne (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm looking to play in a Mutants & Masterminds game, preferebly over a message board/play by post format.  If anyone has any games in the works, please let me know.

Austmeliamne@hotmail.com


----------

